# anyone have a complete



## NEWBIE4NOW

i was on the website fish2u.com and they have quite a few different kids of oscars,i was wondering if anyone has a tank with pics hopfully of your oscar collection i think it be sweet to have like 1 of each.


----------



## Peacock

here is one of my oscars..

i have like 7 now..


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Peacock said:


> here is one of my oscars..
> 
> i have like 7 now..


 Damn Neal, That Oscar is beautiful!









Here is one of mine:


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW

back around 3 years ago i had a oscar he was all black i bought him when he was around 3 inches and he died after bout 5 months but he never grow a millimeter he stayed forever at 3 inches he was in a 125 gallon tank with a 8 inche pacu they was best friends never went anywhere in tank without the other one with..lol and 3 tinfoil barbs i had at around 7 inches each has well..never knew how he died.


----------



## Peacock

oooook..............????


----------



## P-Power

My Super Cool Blood Red Albino Oscar.
Named him "Red-Eye" when we were stoned.
This is a 75gal.


----------



## P-Power

we also had a runt oscar that never grew past 3 inches... I put him out of his misery and fed it to my RBPS.... muuhhahahhahahha


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha

my tiger


----------



## crazyklown89

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> my tiger


----------



## Peacock

P-Power said:


> we also had a runt oscar that never grew past 3 inches... I put him out of his misery and fed it to my RBPS.... muuhhahahhahahha


 wow your kool.


----------



## Kory

My O's


----------



## Death in #'s

great looking oscars everyone


----------



## lemmywinks

nice oscars everybody

mine looks almost identical to korys big red oscar on the far left


----------



## Kory

lemmywinks said:


> nice oscars everybody
> 
> mine looks almost identical to korys big red oscar on the far left


 Mines sexier :rasp:


----------



## Peacock

mines owns yours


----------



## WolfFish

i saw the runtiest little oscar in a ps that was all wonky and couldn't swim well, so i bought him and gave him lots of bw and he was a litttle beast. Sadly he disappeared when i put him in my 55g a week or so ago. He was super mean.


----------



## yorkshire

Some very nice oscars








Here's a pic of mine








Before anyone comments, I know he would be better in a bigger setup, and I'm working on it.


----------



## yorkshire

My other Oscar


----------



## Peacock

looks great but what the f*ck is that yellow thing?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW

damn i hate to say it,but tank full of oscars seems to be more enjoyable then a tank full of P's..think i may do something like you guys have done.every one of you guys have some beautiful well taken care of oscars.hope mines turn out the same.


----------



## lemmywinks

Peacock said:


> mines owns yours


 neal, stfu. no one cares


----------



## pantast1c

wow i didn't know oscars comes in so many different colors..... very very nice.


----------



## yorkshire

Peacock said:


> looks great but what the f*ck is that yellow thing?


 That yellow thing is a fake plant/rock. looks totally pants in that picture, I'd got the lights at their brightest. Here's a pic which I hope shows what it realy looks like normally.


----------



## gourami-master

my tank isnt finished yet gonna have black sand a 2' cave so suckshon can hide a like 5 kinds of fake coral


----------



## lemmywinks

gourami-master said:


> my tank isnt finished yet gonna have black sand a 2' cave so suckshon can hide a like 5 kinds of fake coral


why are you getting artificial coral for an oscar tank?









I think you should try som driftwood and maybe a few plants. I think that would look alot nicer in the oscar tank than the fake coral


----------



## TRomP

I have started to really love oscars, after seeing yorkshires pics i went off looking for more pictures and i have come to the conclusion that oscar rock







Luv all your oscars ppl


----------



## gourami-master

trust me man the fake coral i pick out is gonna look great and it will make them look like theyre salties


----------



## psychofish

Sweet fish Peacock


----------



## zygapophysis

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> damn i hate to say it,but tank full of oscars seems to be more enjoyable then a tank full of P's..think i may do something like you guys have done.every one of you guys have some beautiful well taken care of oscars.hope mines turn out the same.


 oscars are cool but not as cool as p's lol they also require like double the amount of tank space than p's


----------



## jan

Normally i'm not that jealous, but Yorkshires' oscars.......


----------



## yorkshire

jan said:


> Normally i'm not that jealous, but Yorkshires' oscars.......










Thankyou very much indeed


----------

